# Sage pulsing around 9 bar



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi, just had a replacement dual boiler and noticed that this machine pulses around 9 to 9.5 bar then settles. It's worse when back flushing. Is this normal? Don't remember it happening on my old machine.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what went wrong with the first one


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Steam boiler went last year when I descaled.they put new boiler in. They offered me a new one , didn't take offer up as all seemed ok. Went to descale 2 weeks ago and same thing happened. It seemed to think boilers were full when they were empty. So you get stuck in the cycle. Reset sage but steam boiler was dead.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

still covered by warranty just get a replacement.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmmmm......


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I need to send sage some video footage of it today. I'm guessing this is not normal?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone help with this. Sage are saying it does happen? Just never happened on my first machine. Seems to bounce between 9 and 9.5 then settle?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Video?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Not on me , Will try later,just trying to sort it with sage

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Saga continues. Have just been backflushing machine. Temp is set at 93. Looks like machine as overheated. Temp rose to 94 , 95 , powerlight flashing and temp on screen flashing. Now not letting me use machine. Definitely something not tight

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

CoffeeChris said:


> Saga continues. Have just been backflushing machine. Temp is set at 93. Looks like machine as overheated. Temp rose to 94 , 95 , powerlight flashing and temp on screen flashing. Now not letting me use machine. Definitely something not tight
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


This has happened to me only twice on two consecutive days.

Draw some water from the hot water tap and it should regulate itself.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I have attached a link with an example of whats happening.....Not sure if this is normal, but never happened with my previous machine. This does also happen with a pour. Not always but 90% of the time. then settles.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep thats certainly not right!


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I didn't think it was, but sage are saying it is and as long as I'm getting good cremer and I'm happy then that's fine. Although they are getting there coffee guy to ring me

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mine certainly doesn't do that although there can be a bit of fluctuation in the pressure it's doesn't pulse like that.

Have you tried using different baskets?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I use the 18g vst which worked fine on my previous machine,

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its not right, you can hear the pump labouring . I wouldn't accept it .


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Send Sage that video if you already haven't done,

it's bad luck that you've now had two with issues.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Beanosaurus said:


> Send Sage that video if you already haven't done,
> 
> it's bad luck that you've now had two with issues.


I did, the person I spoke to had showed it to another person and did not know what it was. Was told if it's producing good espresso and cremea and I'm happy then it's fine.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

CoffeeChris said:


> I did, the person I spoke to had showed it to another person and did not know what it was. Was told if it's producing good espresso and cremea and I'm happy then it's fine.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


I've been using an 18g VST these last few days and it seems to give a more consistent flow. But I just wondered if there were any basket imperfections what that might do in terms of the pressure.....

Anyway, given what they said I'd tell them you're not happy and expect a new (relatively new?) machine to be perfect


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Sibling Chris said:


> I've been using an 18g VST these last few days and it seems to give a more consistent flow. But I just wondered if there were any basket imperfections what that might do in terms of the pressure.....


Even if there was (which there isn't with a VST) your pump shouldn't be spazzing out like that, seems as though its a dodgy pump and the comments in this YouTube vid suggest so.






They're about £15 to replace.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm going to give them a call today and get it sorted

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Just had a watch of the video, mine is not as bad as that but same kind if thing. Just had a call from the guys that fix the sage machines and they are saying it is normal in a very fine grind. But they are coming to have a look at it

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

CoffeeChris said:


> Just had a watch of the video, mine is not as bad as that but same kind if thing. Just had a call from the guys that fix the sage machines and they are saying it is normal in a very fine grind. But they are coming to have a look at it
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


Its not normal buddy. Ive choked the Sage fully several times in the past and its shown no signs of doing that


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Same here. Not sure what to do. They are saying it's ok and want to see it. They said it Will do it with blanking disc in. Never did on my old one and i have never seen it on yours. Do you have a contact at sage Gary, who knows about these machines?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You just need to be firm and dont take no for an answer. Try to get hold of Dave Gubbin.

''Sage guarantees all products against defects caused by faulty workmanship and materials for a minimum of twelve months domestic use, (3 months commercial use) from date of purchase. Scroll down to see a list of products with an Extended Warranty.

During this guarantee period Sage will REPLACE any defective product. ''


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheers Gary, it's over heating tonight. Tried flushing , it's flashing at 93

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Did this ever get sorted, as a new Sage owner I'm taking an interest


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Just sent you a message.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Although I said previously mine didn't do this. I had it replaced early doors due to another fault. The replacement tends to pulse when it starts to choke either with too fine a grind or packing the filter basket too much or both. Easing back a little on one thing or the other stops it. Even when it does do it, there seem to be no adverse effects.


----------

